# Fertilizing in the rain



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I know this sounds strange, but if you have a way to keep your fertilizer dry in the spreader does anyone foresee a problem with fertilizing while it's raining? The fertilizer won't be sticking to the leaf blades for very long, seconds maybe-depending on the intensity of the rain, before the rain washes it off and down to the soil level.

Some of us here have to rely on the rain for irrigation otherwise we're dragging hoses all over the place all the time and that gets old, especially for those of us that have large yards. I would love to take advantage of mother nature when possible.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Alan said:


> I know this sounds strange, but if you have a way to keep your fertilizer dry in the spreader does anyone foresee a problem with fertilizing while it's raining? The fertilizer won't be sticking to the leaf blades for very long, seconds maybe-depending on the intensity of the rain, before the rain washes it off and down to the soil level.
> 
> Some of us here have to rely on the rain for irrigation otherwise we're dragging hoses all over the place all the time and that gets old, especially for those of us that have large yards. I would love to take advantage of mother nature when possible.


I do this as much as Mother Nature allows as I have no irrigation. If it's light I just go no cover, if it's heavy I spread a big old garbage bag over the top. Works well.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I do this as much as Mother Nature allows as I have no irrigation. If it's light I just go no cover, if it's heavy I spread a big old garbage bag over the top. Works well.


This is what I was thinking. I would probably use clear plastic so I could see what's left in the spreader as I went along since I kind of wing my fertilizing...I need to know how much is left and plan my route accordingly.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I've considered getting the rain cover for my Earthway 2170 but the $27 is holding me back :lol:

https://www.amazon.com/EarthWay-77002-Heavy-Duty-Cover/dp/B002066Z8S


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

:lol: :lol:

Clear plastic and a couple bungee cords would probably work just fine.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I guess it's just me and you kid. @pennstater2005 . Everyone else has abstained. Oh well.

Next time rain is on the radar, I'll be out there playing in it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Alan

:thumbup:


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I just did this the other day. I went with tinfoil.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

M311att said:


> I went with tinfoil.


How did that work? I imagine the rain was fairly light? I'll have to keep that in mind as the garbage bag didn't stretch easily over the 2170.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Not fertilizer per se, but last Fall I did fast acting lime in the rain, and it turned almost to cement, and the flimsy plastic spreader broke as the particles ground down the plastic agitator. I had the cover on it to keep water out of the hopper, but that didn't help the underside.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I check the weather and try to fert the day before it rains. This way, I don't have to deal with getting wet and walking through wet grass.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

M311att said:


> I just did this the other day. I went with tinfoil.


Has the bonus effect of preventing aliens from seeing what you are putting on the lawn.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

bernstem said:


> M311att said:
> 
> 
> > I just did this the other day. I went with tinfoil.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

bernstem said:


> M311att said:
> 
> 
> > I just did this the other day. I went with tinfoil.
> ...


LOL, nice!

@Alan, like Pennstater said, Lesco even sells a nice hopper cover for just that.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

bernstem said:


> M311att said:
> 
> 
> > I just did this the other day. I went with tinfoil.
> ...


*Post of the Week*


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

I just did today, I didn't cover it so it stuck to the sides a bit, but just give it a kick and most of it comes off and you can spread it.

That said, I recommend a clear cover of some sort. I plan on cutting a piece of plexiglass for the top, I've not decided the best way to attach it.


----------

